# Union Journeyman test was so easy



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I took the Oregon Jmans test one time. I scored a perfect 100% in only 4 minutes .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I took the Oregon Jmans test one time. I scored a perfect 100% in only 4 minutes .


Man are you slow...:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Our newest troll. Or just an old one that has cannot stay away. I think its the latter.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Man are you slow...:laughing:


He did it from Hawaii. That means he passed the test 2 hours and 56 minutes before he even took it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> He did it from Hawaii. That means he passed the test 2 hours and 56 minutes before he even took it.



You forgot we made a time machine up here on Planetmacmikeman. How else were we going to go to a real Beach Boys concert?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

uconduit said:


> Most people get 200%, but it takes them almost a minute to finish


Since it only took me 10 seconds to write it...:thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't start this thread. The one where the guy said, he 'got 110% on his journeyman's test in 45 seconds.' Apparantly the starter's first post and reply was deleted.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

It is really simple.
What happened was, the locals were organizing shops with guys who had been electricians for 15-20 years etc. But they couldn't pass the Jman entrance test so they had to dumb it way down. You're not gonna get people who have been in the trade for 20 years to go through an apprenticeship. I know most here won't believe it, but that's the truth.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

thats what to be expected from union test lol....everyone passes and everyone gets a trophy hahaha j/k


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*union journeymans test*

Back in the 70's we were required to take a journeymans test after you completed your apprentice ship my local stopped doing it in 1980 . I think eventually state licensing of journeyman will eventually require everyone to take a test Delaware has mandatory journeyman license and NJ has a qualified journeyman registration to supervise electrical work. If other states follow it would be great for the industry .


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Back in the 70's we were required to take a journeymans test after you completed your apprentice ship my local stopped doing it in 1980 . I think eventually state licensing of journeyman will eventually require everyone to take a test Delaware has mandatory journeyman license and NJ has a qualified journeyman registration to supervise electrical work. If other states follow it would be great for the industry .


You don't take Craft Certification in Philly or an Inside Wireman Exam? Question for you...are your Apprentices NJATC Certified?

*duramaxdarren thats what to be expected from union test lol....everyone passes and everyone gets a trophy hahaha j/k
*

Ha! Certainly not here in NY State. As any Examaning Board Member will tell you...the Dept of Labor can come...and has come into random A Journeyman Exams.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*Union journeyman test so easy*

I completed a IBEW /NECA JATC apprenticeship from day 1all 4years. Every one was required to take a test before they changed our classification to journeyman inside wireman . Yes our program was JATC certified . It' s just the way they did things back then . It was a closed book test . Theory and code . Today no test is required if you complete an apprenticeship there . 

The reasoning was if we make our apprentices pass the test and we use the same test for organization then you couldn't complain that you were being kept out if you didn't pass the test.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting. We do not do that here in NY. No one gets a buy on their A Test after their 5th Year...this is even true in States with Certification Exams. I can honestly say I've never heard of that. Thank you for the information. 

BTW how long ago was this?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

duramaxdarren said:


> thats what to be expected from union test lol....everyone passes and everyone gets a trophy hahaha j/k


What? The union tell you to get lost?


----------

